# FASTIDIOUS FEMALES



## N2TORTS (Aug 17, 2012)

FASTIDIOUS .......( ya I had to look it up too -  ) ......
So how about ....just plain odd.....
With all the space abroad , tonight Queen Lizabeth' decides to nest right next to the "tort hut" door. Look in the first pic way back to the left next to the door ... ya can see her digging. 
2nd pic is a wee bit dark .....as I didnt want to disturb her...... she is my massive female Cherryhead topping 16 pounds +' 









JD~


----------



## wellington (Aug 17, 2012)

Just needs a little space all her own. Those youngens can really get on a nerve


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 17, 2012)

and the results ..............
* Notice the superb cover up....still fascinates me every time~ 























JD~


----------



## kanalomele (Aug 17, 2012)

Fastidious indeed, I would not have found that nest!


----------



## MooingTricycle (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow, shes the definition!!


----------



## RonHays (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats JD! How did you get the dirt off the eggs? I'm worried about cleaning mine off.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 18, 2012)

RonHays said:


> Congrats JD! How did you get the dirt off the eggs? I'm worried about cleaning mine off.


Thanks Ron ....
I use a spray bottle ......to clean um' up a wee bit before they go into the cooker~



MooingTricycle said:


> Wow, shes the definition!!



Yes SHE is ... hence the name " Queen ELizabeth" ..



kanalomele said:


> Fastidious indeed, I would not have found that nest!



yes indeedy .... they are sly critters! ( females or the torts) ~


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 18, 2012)

How exciting and congrats!


----------



## mightymizz (Aug 21, 2012)

Great pictures, and Congrats!!


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 21, 2012)

So cool thanks for the pics and Congrats


----------



## turtlelady80 (Aug 21, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for the pics. Question for ya... Have you ever had a Cherryhead dig a nest and then cover it up and find NO EGGS?? Mine did that 3 weeks ago. I was certain to find eggs but nothing. And she hasn't tried again since. I'm confused. She is completely healthy happy and alone. I soaked her today and she gave me a nice poo and she is eating like a pig.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 21, 2012)

turtlelady80 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the pics. Question for ya... Have you ever had a Cherryhead dig a nest and then cover it up and find NO EGGS?? Mine did that 3 weeks ago. I was certain to find eggs but nothing. And she hasn't tried again since. I'm confused. She is completely healthy happy and alone. I soaked her today and she gave me a nice poo and she is eating like a pig.



Yes ....RF's and Cherries will often dig a few " fake" nests.....before they lay ..... hang in there and keep an eye on her. Usally a tell tell sign is her being restless and pacing around looking for a place to dig, also you may find her soaking a bit more than usual. Young females will also "experiment" with their new well being in producing young ones. I have had young females lay ( not fertile) right on top of the surface with very minimal digging if any at all. Generally the larger/ older the female- the more eggs she will produce. Average clutch size is 2-4 and then some.
Good luck and happy tort~N '
JD~


----------



## turtlelady80 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you for the info. I have had several of my torts dig test holes but they never cover them up. They just leave the holes. And it's been 3 weeks, is this normal for her to be taking this long? My other torts start digging test holes over a course of several days and then find a spot and lay them. I think she has been testing the ground in sunny spots but no restlessness and pacing.

I swear she acts almost like she laid invisible eggs lol.


----------



## ascott (Aug 21, 2012)

I wonder if the female ever thinks, " I know I left the kiddos right here, where the hell are they? hmmmm?"


----------



## Redstrike (Aug 22, 2012)

Angela, that's a hilarious thought, you had me me in stitches!

Man JD, the queen has such a beautifully domed shell...must make it tough for the male(s)


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 25, 2012)

Covergirlbeads said:


> Thanks for showing so many pictures. Regarding the spray bottle, do you use tap water or warm water to clean off her eggs?



filtered water , ( no hard water) ...warm is just fine. `


----------

